# قانون الاوشا الشامل رقم 1926



## tomasz (27 أبريل 2010)

قانون الاوشا الشامل رقم 1926

كتاب اكثر من رائع مكون من 670 صفحة يتحدث عن قوانين الاوشا المعتمدة منقبل وزارة العمل الامريكية في المشاريع الإنشائية وهذا كتاب فعلا رائع بما فيه من تعليماتللسلامة المهنية انصح الجميعالحصول عليه

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9627495/osha_1926_construction.pdf.html


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (27 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## medhat56 (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kareem14 (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ....


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور على الكتاب الهام


----------



## أمير رجب (15 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع*
*ولك خالص الشكر
*​


----------



## tarek495 (31 أغسطس 2011)

merci bien


----------



## sunrise86 (11 أبريل 2014)

مشكور ع الكتاب....


----------

